# RV BREAKDOWN RECOVERY - WHO TO USE?



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is the next in a line of, probably rudimentary, questions that I'm hoping some experienced RV'er can easily answer. Although this may open a can of worms or start an argument.........

What is the best way of arranging breakdown recovery for your RV? 

My existing AA membership will, no doubt (although I haven't yet checked) have size limits, so are there specialist breakdown recovery plans/companies out there and which would you all recommend???

Obviously, the cost vs quality of service equation is the key.

Grateful for any advice.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Paul

I have my RV insured with safegard and breakdown cover comes with it, they were happy with it being a RV. 

Have my truck with Green Flag you could try them, you will be too big for the AA.

Regards


Lampie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have Mayday ( greenflag ) through the caravan club ,size and weight is not an issue as they will deal with anything  
Hopefully we will not have to put this to the test.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks chaps.

I've joined the Caravan Club, so I'll give their Green Flag plan a shot once my membership info comes through. If it'll cover my cars too I'll be able to get shot of the AA.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Duncan has the CC changed recently? I am sure when I phoned them in June 05 they had a 7.5 tonne weight limit. Finished up joining the 3C's to get RAC arrival cover, which is unlimited.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
We insure our RV with RH Insurance it also covers us for breakdowns.... Also is full windscreen cover (no limit) and Business use :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Very, very competitively priced too (Thanks Jock :wink: )

Keith


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

We insured our RV with Tourer Select ( http://www.tourerselect.co.uk/ ). They specialise in Motorhomes and Caravans and have given us fully comp insurance with full UK and European breakdown cover including recovery for £363.00.

Got to be worth a call!

Mike and Jill.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Olley,sorry i missed your question yesterday ( fell asleep after too much xmas cheer )
Mayday don't require details of the vehicle ,there is no size and weight retriction. We have personal cover aswell so we are covered for any vehicle we are in.
We have had cover with mayday for several years now and it has always been the same.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Paul
> We insure our RV with RH Insurance it also covers us for breakdowns.... Also is full windscreen cover (no limit) and Business use :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Very, very competitively priced too (Thanks Jock :wink: )
> 
> Keith


Hi all,

I bet that our renewals won't be so competitive Keith

(It's a pity that their claims service doesn't appear to be very efficient. Six weeks now and still waiting for a decision over parts from Germany.)

Re recovery, Greenflag (CC) and Brittania Rescue (CSMA), if you cannot get it through your insurance.

Btittania covered us in Eire under the UK cover, whereas, Greenflag wouldn't, and Brittania's Euro cover is pro-rata for the remainder of that years subs.

If no one esle in your party will be willing or capable of driving the MH/RV in the event of your incapacity, make sure that they are not on the policy,ie spouse. 
Brittania said that they would not provide a driver in that scenario, as Rita was qualified to drive the MH, so I took Rita off the policy making me the sole driver. 
They then agreed that they would then have to provide a qualified driver to return the MH to the house.
They even hinted that any qualified driver in my party, may be given temporary cover to bring the vehicle home!!!

Jock.


----------

